# Grits



## Tool (Oct 10, 2008)

What is the shelf life of grits if stored properly? What means can be made out of grits? Are grits fairly cheap? A good investment?


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Tool said:


> What is the shelf life of grits if stored properly? What means can be made out of grits? Are grits fairly cheap? A good investment?


I have had unopened grits that I have found in my cabinets years later with no ill effects, but then I have had opened grits that within a few months had some type of bugs in them.


----------



## beacon450 (May 8, 2013)

Grits will have about the same shelf life as corn meal. So save it as corn.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Eat what you store and store what you eat ...

They are a good investment if folks like to eat them ... so in my family that would be not...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

If you like grits and want to LTS them just freeze them for a few days .
Oh and buy some powdered butter.


----------

